# Pride 23



## ace (Oct 28, 2002)

Frye Vs Yoshida ( Yoshida is the Guy who got the Bs Win on Royce)

Takada Vs Tamura ( This is Takada's retirement Match Win or Loose)

Post More When i know

As for who will Win
I take Frye over Yoshida
& Tamura over Takada.

These should Be good fights.


----------



## tarabos (Oct 28, 2002)

frye should brutalize yoshida...


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 28, 2002)

If Yoshida where's the Gi he is going to get tossed around like a rag doll.


----------

